# différence "nom complet" et "nom du compte"



## kid cudi (26 Octobre 2013)

Salut a tous  

Je suis tout nouveau possesseur d'un macbook pro retina 13" donc avec maverick.

Il y a donc l'assistant de configuration qui s'affiche la première fois que j'ai allumé la machine. 

Et il me demande de mettre un "nom complet" puis en dessous un "nom de compte".

C'est pour ça que j'aimerai savoir quelles sont les différences entre ces données? Quelles conséquences auront elles sur mon macbook par la suite? Est ce que je pourrais les changer?

Je poses ces questions, car j'était sur un macbook avec snow leopard. Et il était impossible de modifier le nom de la "petite maison" que j'avais du attribuer la premiere fois que j'avais allumé l'ordinateur (d'ailleurs je ne sais toujours pas à quoi sert exactement cette petite maison :rateau.

Et comme j'ai cru voir que la petite maison avait disparue sur maverick, c'est pour ça que je vous demande votre aide pour m'aider a y voir plus clair sur ces différentes données...

Merci beaucoup à vous


----------



## Madalvée (26 Octobre 2013)

Le nom complet peut avoir des accents et des espaces, le nom du compte est effectivement le nom de la petite maison que tu peux refaire apparaître dans la barre latérale par les préférences du Finder. La modification est désormais possible, mais via de panneau de préférences du compte dans les préférences système.


----------



## kid cudi (26 Octobre 2013)

ok merci de ta réponse madalvée.

Mais ta réponse ne répond qu'a moitié a ma question 

Concrètement c'est quoi la différence entre "le nom complet" et "le nom du compte"? 
Tu viens de m'apprendre que le "nom du compte" correspond a la petite maison. Donc je suppose que "le nom complet" correspond a ma session utilisateur (celle avec lequel je dois entrer un mot de passe quand j'allume l'ordi). Ai je raison? Et donc si j'ai bien compris, je peux créer autant de profil "nom complet" que je souhaite?

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2013)

"Le nom du compte" sera associé à ton mot de passe et "le nom complet" ce sera plus pour ta fiche du carnet d'adresses.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Octobre 2013)

ou pour dire autrement

 nom =nom abregé (dénomination sur les anciens OSX) =nom du compte utilisateur  
=>affichage   du ou des  utilisateurs sur le mac (finder et liste permutation rapide)

nom complet =>la fiche de carnet d'adresse liée à la session


----------



## kid cudi (26 Octobre 2013)

désolé mais je comprends toujours pas la différence. Que vient faire le carnet d'adresse la dedans?


----------



## pascalformac (26 Octobre 2013)

parce que le nom " complet" est  tout simplement le nom utilisé dans le carnet  de la session pour la fiche de l'utilisateur de la session 

(l'utilisateur a une fiche par defaut dans le carnet avec comme intitulé le nom complet)


----------

